# I don't believe he is as rich as you think



## Simon Mrc

Hi everyone, I have a problem in translating this sentence.
How would you say in chinese 'I don't think he is as rich as you think.' ?? thanks for your help guys


----------



## NewAmerica

我不认为他有你想的那么有钱。


----------



## luoruosi

我想他没有你想象的那么多钱


----------



## 枫十二

luoruosi said:


> 我想他没有你想象的那么多钱


这万恶的否定转移！
也许这样更好：
我想他没有你想象的那么富有/有钱。


----------



## NewAmerica

luoruosi said:


> 我想他没有你想象的那么多钱



   这该叫“美式汉语”？

    “那么多钱”跟“那么有钱”有微妙差别。前者常指某种具体情形（比如“这件古董不值那么多钱”），后者则概指某人的富裕程度。

    （当然这"美式汉语“的标点符号也是个问题。）


----------



## 枫十二

这问题挺有趣的，参见 where to put the "not"。

我不认为他有你想象的那么有钱。
我认为他没有你想象的那么有钱。

我觉得这两句话都挺好的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我覺得你把他想得太富有了.
我認為他沒你想得那麼富有.

我認為他沒你老公那般有錢.
我認為他沒你想的那般有錢.
我認為他不像你老公那麼富有.
我認為他不像你想的那麼富有.


----------



## yuechu

I have a question about one of the words in the reply you just gave, Skatinginbc. What does 那般 mean? Is it the same as 那么?
Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

那般 = 那樣 = 那麼


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

传统上否定词一般在子句里，现在主句里否定也挺多的。两种我都接受。


----------



## SuperXW

有中学老师会把“我不认为……”归为“不地道翻译”，因为多数国人习惯说“我认为……不是……”。但其实并没有不地道，还是有很多人会说“我不认为……”



baosheng said:


> I have a question about one of the words in the reply you just gave, Skatinginbc. What does 那般 mean? Is it the same as 那么?


那般 is obviously a written word. Native speakers would only say 那么 in that sentence.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 那般 is obviously a written word. Native speakers would only say 那么 in that sentence.


Obviously, I am not considered a "native speaker."  Perhaps, I am not even considered "Chinese."


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Obviously, I am not considered a "native speaker."  Perhaps, I am not even considered "Chinese."


That's what I doubt. Maybe you WERE a native speaker, but now...?


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> Obviously, I am not considered a "native speaker."  Perhaps, I am not even considered "Chinese."


 
  No doubt Chinese is your first language. Otherwise you would have been insanely wonderful on Mandarin skills. Your English is excellent among native Chinese people, but is rather mediocre among native English speakers.

   那般 is informal in comparison to 那么. That is, the former is usually used locally, while the latter is commonly used, both by native speakers.


----------



## kareno999

NewAmerica said:


> 那般 is informal in comparison to 那么. That is, the former is usually used locally, while the latter is commonly used, both by native speakers.


FALSE! I hate it when people give misinformation on this website. 
那么 is definitely more colloquial than 那般 in Mandarin!!!


----------

